# or rather...recommend how I should update my 120p



## powasky (Jul 1, 2012)

Despite using my 120p daily, knives have sucked me out of the light world for a while. I would like to update my 120p with a new emitter (and whatever else I can convince myself is necessary) and am unable to do the work myself. I don't have the tools, the skills, or the stuff to practice on, and would like to send it to someone that does that can do it right. I've read the threads in which people have posted their mods in order to get ideas for new parts, but like I said, I lack the tools to do the install myself. So, if anyone wants to screw around with a 120p or knows someone that does, let me know. I'll try anything once .


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jul 2, 2012)

Ask the moderator to repost your request in the Homebuilt & Modified forum. One of the modders there can help you.


----------



## powasky (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Sent a PM to Unforgiven.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 2, 2012)

Good news is that the HDS/Novatac mods seem popular these days.

If you want max lumens then have a Cree XML U2 bin put in there. This will give you the most lumens in a powerful floody beam. 

If you want best color rendition then have the Nichia 219 put in there. This will give you maybe half the lumens as the XML but will give IMHO an amazing sunlight like beam tint with superior color rendition. 

A couple of great modders for the Novatac that come to mind are *datiLED* and *jake royston*.

You definitely have some great upgrade choices for your 120P.

Good luck!


----------

